# Intel Core i7



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Analyst calls Intel's Core i7 chip 'blindingly fast' 
An analyst made the comment after using an early machine running Intel's quad-core Nehalem processor, which he also lauded for its efficiency 
Intel's Nehalem chips, slated to ship later this month, Tuesday were called "blindingly fast" by an analyst who is using an early machine running the processor."

http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/11/04/Intels_Core_i7_chip_called_blindingly_fast_1.html


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I want one.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm holding off upgrading my old dual-core AMD system until some of these come down in price.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Yeah this is my next move also maybe by next summer.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

I need alot of better things for my computer, RAM, more HD Space and graphics card to start, the my AMD X2 is doing fine for now.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

My home desktop computer (a Pentium 4 1.7GHz) just bit the dust. I think I'm going to try out one of these new processors in my new build.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> My home desktop computer (a Pentium 4 1.7GHz) just bit the dust. I think I'm going to try out one of these new processors in my new build.


You won't believe the difference! Good luck with that...


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I dont think the cpu itself is increasing its clock speed, that has reached a point where it is efficient. What IS happening is that they are learning now how to take advantage of that clock. I had a single core intel centrino in my old toshiba laptop and it had plenty of power but i went to multi core on my hp (dual core as well with the same clock as the old chip, both 1 GHZ) and im never going back. But This sounds enticing nonetheless, also i think the switch to 64 is well underway. I myself stuck with 32 bit on my current machine, but probably will go to 64 in my next pc as it is at a point now where it is practical for daily use.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Yup, we've got a few systems in our office that are now 64-bit. They all run great. We haven't run into any old (32-bit) applications that won't run, but we do have a network printer that still doesn't have 64-bit drivers available.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh whoops, when i stated the clock speed on the two laptops i owned i meant they are both 2GHZ. By the way techguy, your printer will not work at all? I thought the 32 bits essentially ran 16 bit emulators, which would mean the 32 emulator in a 64 chip could still support 16 bit, it would essentially be an emulator inside of another.


----------



## sup2a (Oct 9, 2007)

Hmm those processor sure look awesome... wonder how many years till' they arrive in Australia....


----------

